# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Richtige Einstellung der Trapeztampen ?

## erbacher

Hallo ! Wie stelle ich die Trapeztampen richtig ein ? Gibt es da irgend eine Grundregel ? Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Gabelbumen mit Markierungen fr die Tampen ? Ist da nur ein Stelle markiert an denen man die Tampen befestigen sollte oder mehrere ? Bringen die Gabelbame mit Markierung wirklich was um die richitige Einstellung zu finden ? Gru Andreas

----------


## TomFlensburg

Auf der Gabel ist ein Zentimeterma. Die Markierungen bringen insofern was, dass wenn Du einmal mit einem Segel die richtige Einstellung gefunden hast, Du sie beim nchsten Einsatz von Anfang an wieder so einstellen kannst.

Du kannst ja mal folgendes machen:
Den hinteren Tampen 1/3 vom Mast enfernt anbringen und den vorderen ne Handbreite davor. Und von da aus dann auf dem Wasser feintunen.
Also wenn auf Deinem Segel "Boom: 180cm" steht den hinteren Tampen auf 60cm am Gabelbaum setzen.

----------


## Unregistriert

Du kannst (bei wenig Wind) das Segel auffriggen, aufstellen, Fu gegen den Mastfu und den Punkt suchen bei dem Du das Rigg mit einem Finger halten kannst. Das sollte die dann Mitte zwischen den Tampenenden sein und der Rest ist Feintuning am Strand. 

Der Abstand zwischen den Enden hngt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab z.B. der Tampenlnge, Trapez, Einsatzbereich, Fahrknnen... 
Fr den Anfang wrde ich erstmal etwas lngere Tampen nehmen, die kannst Du weiter auseinander stellen und Dich leichter ein und aushaken.
Manche Segel haben Aufdrucke, die als Orientierungshilfe dienen sollen, das hat bei mir allerdings immer nur grob funktioniert.

----------


## erbacher

Wie kann man denn auf dem Wasser das Segel feintunen ? Whrend der Fahrt oder wie ?

----------


## TomFlensburg

Wenn Du mal wieder im Wasser liegst einfach par cm weiter vor oder zurck bis es passt.

----------


## erbacher

Achso. Vielen Dank !

----------


## Unregistriert

Wenn du ihn nicht voll zu machst kannst du ihn auch whrend der Fahrt verstellen und wenns passt festmachen.

----------


## erbacher

Woran merk ich eigentlich genau ob es passt oder nicht passt. Hab auch im Netz ne Regel fr die Einstellung gefunden. Danach soll man eine Unterarmlnge nach hinten gehn und in 2 Faustbreit Abstand die Tampen festmachen dass die ca. eine unterarmlnge lang sind. Stimmt das ?

----------


## TomFlensburg

Eine Unterarmlnge ist bei grsseren Segeln schonmal viel zu weit vorne. Oben genannte Metode ist genauer. 
Finde auch 2 Handbreit ziemlich viel.

Wenn es an der vorderen Hand zu viel zieht, Tampen nach vorne. Wenn es an der hinteren zu sehr zieht, Tampen nach hinten. So viel zum groben.
Kommt dann noch auf die Technik an, aber das wirst Du mit der Zeit schon merken.

----------


## erbacher

Aha. Danke ! Was verstehst du unter greren Segeln ?

----------


## TomFlensburg

Also so ab 7m aufwrts ist ein Unterarm vom Mast garantiert zu wenig. Bei kleineren taugt die Regel aber auch nicht wirklich, also ist dies eh uninteressant.

----------


## erbacher

Ah ok ! Ich werde wenn ich das nchste mal surfen gehe versuchen die richtige Stellung zu finden mit deinem Tipp von oben. Danke

----------

